# Aftermarket lenses for a Canon, which brand would you recommend?



## Jesemanuel (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey there guys. So I'm looking to buying in the future a few lenses, but I have no clue on which brand to get. As always, I was looking at some Canon lenses, the same brand as my camera, this always gives me the sensation that its going to be a flawless fit, but they are also very pricey. Can anyone recommend some other brands that would work well with my Canon Rebel XS?


----------



## SabrinaO (Aug 24, 2011)

I read Tamron lenses are pretty good


----------



## dakkon76 (Aug 24, 2011)

We just had this discussion... should probably look around first so we don't have multiple threads full of flames lingering at the same time


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Aug 25, 2011)

Tamron and Sigma are going to be the most readily available. I've got a Sigma 8mm Fisheye, a Sigma 10-22mm, and a Tamron 28-75 1:2.8 and they are all great lenses. Just be aware that some Sigma lenses will only work on cropped sensor cameras. The Tamron 28-75mm 1:2.8 is a darn nice lens. Very sharp and very fast focusing.


----------



## Dao (Aug 25, 2011)

The 3 popular after-market lens manufacturers are Sigma, Tamron and Tokina.
Usually, it is not the manufacturer is recommended, it is the particular lens.

i.e.  I like my Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 lens while it seems Sigma 50mm f/1.4 and Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 shines in their respective categories.

By the way, there are some company re-badge lenses made by other manufacturers.  i.e.  Promaster 17-50mm f/2.8 lens is made by Tamron.


----------



## usayit (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been looking at Pentax mount fast zooms and the Tamrons seem to get the widest appreciation.   The Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 is one in particular that has my interest.


----------



## Jesemanuel (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome, thank you guys!


----------



## Overread (Aug 25, 2011)

In addition to Sigma Tamron and Tokina you've also got:

Zeiss canon mount lenses - top quality high price lenses, manual focus only, but certainly top of the range (oft considered "better" than canon ones, though its more a case of different quality or rendering not pure sharpness). 

Samyang - slightly new and providing cheaper priced, no thrills (no af and no auto aperture either - full manual) prime lenses; but with good quality optics. Aiming at giving quality for an affordable price. 


In general though its a case of not finding a brand and then a lens, but finding a need to be filled. Either upgrading for higher quality optics or to add a new function (eg adding a macro lens for macro or a wide angle for landscapes). Then you study the whole market on offer at both budget to high price options to get an idea of how the market spread is and what is on offer. With the criteria of your needs on the table you can more easily sift between the options to make the best choice.


----------



## analog.universe (Aug 25, 2011)

There was a thread about this recently, but I would suggest not focusing on a particular brand, and instead evaluating on a lens by lens basis.  Each brand has stellar lenses and total duds (maybe Zeiss has no total duds), at every conceivable price point.


----------



## Neiby (Aug 25, 2011)

Dao said:


> The 3 popular after-market lens manufacturers are Sigma, Tamron and Tokina.
> Usually, it is not the manufacturer is recommended, it is the particular lens.
> 
> i.e.  I like my Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 lens while it seems Sigma 50mm f/1.4 and Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 shines in their respective categories.
> ...



Do you know how the Sigma 50 f/1.4 compares to the Canon version of that lens? It seems that the Sigma is actually more expensive at the moment. I've been looking at that Tokina wide angle, too.


----------



## analog.universe (Aug 25, 2011)

The Sigma 50 1.4 is regarded as one of their best lenses.  Canon's 50 1.4, while nice, is one of the oldest designs in the gold-ring series...  I've been hearing a lot people lately saying they prefer the Sigma over the Canon.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 25, 2011)

Neiby said:


> Do you know how the Sigma 50 f/1.4 compares to the Canon version of that lens? It seems that the Sigma is actually more expensive at the moment. I've been looking at that Tokina wide angle, too.



The Sigma 1.4 blows the Canon 1.4 out of the water. Though it's not my most used lens (that would be the Sigma 30 1.4), it's definitely my favorite.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been looking at the Sigma.. and have almost ordered it time and time again  Everything I have read about it says it is a sweet lens... awesome bokeh, and nice clarity...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Canon is said to be releasing an update to the 50mm 1.4 in the next year. This is all speculation but I think they put in for the patents though. 

As for the OP, I think choosing by lens is the best advice given. The only third party lens I use currently is the Tamron 60mm macro. It was definitely a good deal for price vs. quality. I have used all of the major 3 brands ( Sigma, Tokina, Tamron ). I really liked Tokinas build quality, I liked that Tamron was typically lighter and seemed to be the overall best value on many of their lenses ( as well as I hear their VC works well on their new lenses ) and Sigma for the most part are well built and have decent quality. Sigma, IMO, has had the lousiest record in terms of quality control in the past and have also been known to have finishes flake off and such. Now I am sure they have improved this and their newer prime lenses have received rave reviews. However, time will tell how they hold up. Also keep in mind, that you typically get what you pay for. Sure some Canon lenses are more expensive ( like the L lenses ) but with that hefty price tag comes added features and typically a better performance.


http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/patent-ef-50-f1-4/


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 25, 2011)

if you dont mind manual you could search ebay for old m42 lens. you have to get a converter but they are less then $20.


----------



## Jakefreese (Aug 25, 2011)

subscribed...I was going to buy a canon 50 1.4 but now thinking sigma unless canon kicks there butt in gear on the new 50mm 1.4


----------

